# Satiety Hormone May Help Fight Obesity



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

LONDON (Reuters) – A natural hormone that curbs appetite and limits the amount of food people eat could help to stem a worldwide obesity epidemic, scientists said on Wednesday. More than a billion people are overweight or obese, creating a pressing public health problem because excessive weight is linked to an increased risk of diabetes, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

